# Tower of Light Free Online Fantasy Magazine - coming soon



## Michael01 (Apr 7, 2007)

Uh . . . this may not be the correct board for this post. I don't know; seems close, anyway. I don't mind if it needs to be moved, of course. 

I am creating a new free online fantasy magazine called Tower of Light (and a related forum). I'm not sure exactly when it will be ready because it's missing a few key ingredients: stories! There's only two so far, and it needs more.

If you have something you wouldn't mind submitting, please check out the submission guidelines at:

toweroflightfantasy.myfastforum.org :: Submission Guidelines

As soon as the first issue is launched, I'll announce it here and provide the direct link to the magazine.


----------



## Steve S (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi Michael,

You may have already done all this but it might be worth posting to the following forums to promote Tower of Light:

Unified SciFi Forums | Science Fiction, Fantasy, Horror, RPG

Science Fiction and Fantasy World - sffworld.com

Also, - there is a SF/Fantasy group on Lulu.com (there are several hundred members) which has its own forum & blog, so that might prove a good way of publicising the magazine. There may also be a short story group/s on Lulu.com which would have a forum/blog.

Some SF/Fantasy mags have free classified ads sections (I know that the British mag SFX does and you can submit small ads online) so that could be a good source of free publicity. 

Hope this is of some help!

Cheers

Steven


----------



## Michael01 (Apr 11, 2007)

Are you kidding? You probably couldn't *be* any more helpful! Thanks, Steve. I really appreciate it.

EDIT: I've checked out SFX and can't find a section for classifieds.  Oh, well.


----------



## Steve S (Apr 11, 2007)

I think I may have misled you calling them classified ads - SFX actually refers to them as 'free reader ads' and the info about them is only held on their lengthy FAQ section, I've pasted the details as follows (it's not mentioned in this extract but you can submit 'announcmements' and not just buys/swaps etc):

Send your buy/swap/lonely hearts copy (40 words maximum, please – and don’t send us ten different ads!) to sfxreaderads@futurenet.co.uk. Please note: a. we reserve the right to reject any ad if it doesn’t look appropriate for our mag (so no trying to sell your lawnmower!) or if you’re clearly running a professional business b. we can't guarantee when it will be printed in the mag c. we reserve the right to make disrespectful asides.


----------



## Michael01 (Apr 12, 2007)

All done.  Thanks again, Steve.


----------

